# C. Wendtii seed pod?



## stocker (Jun 15, 2004)

Forgive the slightly blur picture. :? This looks like coming from my C. Wendtii. Have you guys seen something like this? I've been told it's a "seed pod" in AQ. Anywhere I can read up further on this?


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I would say that you do indeed have a seed pod, congratulations, that's a rare feat! I'd suggest getting a soda bottle, cutting the bottom off, poking holes in it, and covering the plant to keep the seeds from getting eaten/sucked into the filter. Once they leave the pod you can suck them out with a syphon and voila, plantable seeds! If I'm not mistaken, you'll be one of the first to do it too. 

Best,
Phil


----------



## stocker (Jun 15, 2004)

*sigh...*

Too late, the whole pod has "melted" off, in typical crypt style... I wished I had thought of that...


----------



## stocker (Jun 15, 2004)

Tonight, as I was looking at the tank, near the front on the gravel were some little plantlets. I think some of the seeds must have germinated! Any advice as to how to plant? I just stuck them into the gravel with leaves exposed. There were just lying on the gravel when I found them. 

Check it out! The top seedling in the "seedling1" pic seems to have a rhizome with brownish leaves already! :lol:


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Your best bet would be to put them in a glass jar or soda bottle with some damp soil and let them take care of themselves for a while. In fact, one of Paul K's soda bottle jobs would be perfect. 

Best,
Phil


----------



## aquaverde (Feb 9, 2004)

Congrats, that's very cool!


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

very nice!


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

My guess is that your plant flowered and the flower got fertilized before the plant was shipped to you. The seedlings should grow both emersed and submersed. Try some under both conditions.


----------



## fastlee84 (Apr 12, 2004)

Hi all,

Sorry to borrow your thread but i have a question about the seed pod..
I recently bought Cryptocoryne crispatula var. tonkinensis from a shop. when i plant it, i notice a pod like shape.. This is the attached picture. Not too clear but haopefully you guys can see it..
Will it burst into the same shape like stocker's?


----------



## stocker (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi Fastlee84,

I really can't see much fromy our pict, maybe a clear one with your camera further away?

But if it doesn't look anything like a leaf, and resembles mine, I guess it might be a pod then. If so, soon you're gonna get baby tonkinensis!! :lol: 

BTW, which shop did you get it from? Do they have retrospiralis (sp)?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

> Your best bet would be to put them in a glass jar or soda bottle with some damp soil and let them take care of themselves for a while. In fact, one of Paul K's soda bottle jobs would be perfect.
> 
> Best,
> Phil


I am thinking that a glass jar with soil in the bottom would be better than a soda bottle. I am getting some evidence that the plastic of the soda bottles is harmful for crypts. It doesn't seriously injure them or kill them, but they do not grow as well as they ought to. I am going to do some comparisons with glass jars and soda bottles to see if crypts and other plants grow better in the glass. I suspect that they will. I know for a fact that the plastic trays I have been using for growing crypts submersed are causing growth to be much poorer than it is when they are grown in glass trays. Since the plastic trays come from microwave dinners, I thought they would be safe for plants.

If your plants are not growing as well as they ought and not responding well to fertilization, you might try eliminating plastics or any other man-made polymers in your tank and see if that helps.


----------



## fastlee84 (Apr 12, 2004)

stocker said:


> Hi Fastlee84,
> 
> I really can't see much fromy our pict, maybe a clear one with your camera further away?
> 
> ...


it looks like a miniature poppy fruit..a bit like yours..but not yet opened..can see a bit of the outline shape..

i got it from ecoculture..ask azmi for the crypts he can show you..
i don't seem to see any retrospiralis.. i bought my retro from teo's the other day.. 3stalks for $1


----------



## zer0zax (Mar 25, 2007)

I know this is an old thread, but it is the closest thing I could find in the search button... Has anyone successfully propagated Cryptocorynes by seed and/or cross pollinated them by swab or brush?Updates? 

I know a few people do with Echinodorus species and occasionally hybrids like 'red rubin' are made. I am not trying to go and make a frankenstien plant as there are enough hybrids out there, but I am surprised by the lack of information on seed pollination for crypts as these plants really seem like aquatic versions of orchids to me, vastly underrated or used in aquascapes.


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

It's something that Niels Jacobson has done a lot of work on. He used the technique to identify the parents of natural cross breeds.


----------

